# Where is/what is the Cuss Thread?



## Qion (Jul 11, 2006)

I was going through old threads of this forum -because I have that kind of time-, and I noticed that there was something seemingly legendary called the "cuss thread". I believe somebody destroyed it, as I can't find it. I'm just insanely curious as to what it was and if there is still a copy of it floating around somewhere.


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 11, 2006)

ever notice how there really isn't that much cussing around here?


----------



## Qion (Jul 11, 2006)

Well ok, but that doesn't really answer my question...


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 11, 2006)

Nor does this:

THE STRANGER: Thankie. . . Just one thing, Dude. D'ya have to use s'many cuss words?



(_From The Big Lebowski 1998_)


----------



## mdnky (Jul 12, 2006)

Dead and gone, never to arise again.


----------



## Qion (Jul 12, 2006)

I guess I'll be forced to be satisfied with _gone_... *sighs in defeat*


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 12, 2006)

That's a shame. It's just so _hard_ to find cussing in today's culture.


----------



## Qion (Jul 12, 2006)

I wasn't looking for the cussing aspect of it, but for the humor of seeing old-time forum users expressing malcontent at the world and possibly eachother. I mean, come now, the possibility of watching Fryke lose it does not sound funny to you ?


----------



## adambyte (Jul 12, 2006)

"Fryke" kind of sounds like a cuss word already, really. "Aw, fryke! Where'd I put my keys!" ... "Oh, fryke! There's a midget in my soup!" ... "What the fryke is that?" ... "Fryke you!"


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 12, 2006)

All right, all right, Adambyte.  That'll be quite enough of that!
Just go "Fryke" yourself, eh?


----------



## reed (Jul 17, 2006)

how does "take a flying fryke" sound? Sorry about that. I shouldn't bud in.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 17, 2006)

Howabout we post some words that are NOT cuss words (hence, would not be considered vulgar or against the rules), but SHOULD be?  It'll be a "semi-curse" thread... 

My submission: *cunker*.  Think: anatomy.    As in, "Go stick it in your cunker!"


----------



## fryke (Jul 17, 2006)

erhm...  ... Am I offended? Not really... I guess the cuss thread was at a time when I didn't spend any time in the Café forum... So I missed that.
That being said: Abusing my name in such a way is not really what I'd consider the most polite thing to do. Reminds me of kindergarden manners...


----------



## Mobius Rex (Jul 17, 2006)

Did you say stick it in my *CUNKER*!?  Well, why don't you just go shove it up your *BUNGHOLE*, buddy!?


----------



## adambyte (Jul 17, 2006)

I apologize, Fryke. I didn't mean to abuse your name. I wrongfully assumed there was a certain level of comfort, there.

Sorry.


----------



## fryke (Jul 17, 2006)

Nono, that's alright. The smileys should not be ignored there. I just wanted to say _something_ as to make it clear that not everyone would take it with humour.

I guess _if_ my name would be abused, it should rather be something like "Wow, you pulled off a fryke!" as in "you just abused underscores" or "too many total posts" or "incredibly useful advice" or "that was pretentious" or something like that.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 18, 2006)

fryke said:


> Nono, that's alright. The smileys should not be ignored there. I just wanted to say _something_ as to make it clear that not everyone would take it with humour.
> 
> I guess _if_ my name would be abused, it should rather be something like "Wow, you pulled off a fryke!" as in "you just abused underscores" or "too many total posts" or "incredibly useful advice" or "that was pretentious" or something like that.


I think 'fryke' should be what it is. Just a name. But 'cunker', well now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## reed (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay. "And now for something completely different" as the Monty Pythons use to say:
  What are the words that are not cuss words but can do exactly the same thing. In a word, a sort of insult/anger word or words targeted at a specific subject or for a specific reason: Example.... "You PINHEAD!" Simple. I'm sure there are tons.
  Give it a try? Or "STUFF IT" Reed


----------



## fryke (Jul 18, 2006)

I think those are okay... Even f*** is okay AFAIK. At least that's how I edit posts which contain the f-word.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 18, 2006)

reed said:


> Okay. "And now for something completely different" as the Monty Pythons use to say:
> What are the words that are not cuss words but can do exactly the same thing. In a word, a sort of insult/anger word or words targeted at a specific subject or for a specific reason: Example.... "You PINHEAD!" Simple. I'm sure there are tons.
> Give it a try? Or "STUFF IT" Reed


Dummkopf ... oh crap! I've gone German again.

Wuss
Pleb
Dingbat
Chowderhead
Putz
Eejut
Geek
Airhead
Klutz
Fubar

However, it's hard to beat Pinhead.


----------



## reed (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks rhisiart, good start....you huckleberry.


----------



## fryke (Jul 18, 2006)

How about simply "berry"? Or is that too close to calling someone a vegetable or a fruitcake? Hm. What would it _mean_? I've no idea, but you're certainly one ripe berry, reed.


----------



## reed (Jul 18, 2006)

fryke.... its a funny word, it was used by a sports announcer (Phil Razuto) during Yankee baseball games. The player just missed the ball or something like that. And he would say:" HOLY COW! He missed the curve ball, WHAT A HUCKLEBERRY!" May come from Huckleberry Finn, by Mark Twain. I never insult anybody on the net especially this fun forum....."Ya Mokes".....look that one up in the dictionary. Cheers. Reed the "Weed" (as I was often called in highschool)


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 18, 2006)

reed said:


> Thanks rhisiart, good start....you huckleberry.


Well you could be on to something here. Huckleberry Finn could be Cockney rhyming slang for something, although I can't think what.



fryke said:


> How about simply "berry"? Or is that too close to calling someone a vegetable or a fruitcake? Hm. What would it _mean_? I've no idea, but you're certainly one ripe berry, reed.


I couldn't find a Cockney rhyming slang for berry, but there is 'strawberry tart' meaning heart, as in "my strawberry only beats for you, luv" (obviously I am not referring to you reed!).

BTW fryke, vegetable may be more apt than fruitcake, as in this statement from Wikipedia: _The tomato is a berry and the strawberry is not; rather, every strawberry on a strawberry plant makes one berry as a whole_. 

So there you have it, although I don't personally get it.


----------



## reed (Jul 18, 2006)

I sure hope not.Mom would be displeased.
  Hey, is calling somebody a tart an insult?
    In anycase I'll see what I can find out for Huck. Here's one for the road....in keeping in step with this thread....

  knucklehead. Ever see the Three Stooges?
 Cheers.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 18, 2006)

Dimbat?


----------



## Qion (Jul 18, 2006)

I believe people have gotten so lazy here in America that they have resorted to just saying "Your mom" instead of confabulating an entire joke. (Ex. Your mom is so dumb she tripped over a cordless phone!) Maybe they're just _naming_ people their own mother. 

::YOUR MOM:: rhisiart!


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 18, 2006)

Qion said:


> I believe people have gotten so lazy here in America that they have resorted to just saying "Your mom" instead of confabulating an entire joke. (Ex. Your mom is so dumb she tripped over a cordless phone.) Maybe they're just _naming_ people their own mother.
> 
> ::YOUR MOM:: rhisiart!


I think reed is referring to his mother, not mine. 

My own mother goes by the name of mum, as does my wife with the kids (or 'Herself', whichever mood I am in).


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 19, 2006)

&#8230;or "She who must be obeyed"?


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh the list is quite long: 

1. 'Her Indoors' when I am in the pub.

2. 'Her Outdoors" when she is training for marathons. 

3. 'My sweetest darling' when I want to permission to go to the pub.

4. 'Il Duce' on tin hat days.

5. 'Cybil' (i.e. Fawlty Towers) when she is giving me grief over the untidy state of our office.

5. 'My sweetheart' - well that's a very private thing.


----------



## reed (Jul 21, 2006)

rhisiart.....

  'Cybil' classic..."Ohhhhhh rrreally?!!!"


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 21, 2006)

reed said:


> rhisiart.....
> 
> 'Cybil' classic..."Ohhhhhh rrreally?!!!"


Cripes, that is what my missus actually says!


----------



## reed (Jul 21, 2006)

But Fawlty always replies: "yes dear......."


----------



## CaptainQuark (Jul 21, 2006)

&#8230;or hits Manuel!


----------



## reed (Jul 22, 2006)

"I speak Inglish...I learned it in a booook."


----------

